
Virtual rate cut forces Nintendo gamers into riskier assets - tosh
https://www.ft.com/content/68f96d24-02f0-42fd-b132-aba0acba777f
======
ipnon
Reminds me of the Corrupted Blood incident.[0]

"The Corrupted Blood incident was a virtual pandemic in the MMORPG World of
Warcraft, which began on September 13, 2005, and lasted for one week. The
epidemic began with the introduction of the new raid Zul'Gurub and its end
boss Hakkar the Soulflayer. When confronted and attacked, Hakkar would cast a
hit point-draining and highly contagious debuff spell called "Corrupted Blood"
on players."

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corrupted_Blood_incident](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corrupted_Blood_incident)

------
samizdis
> It did not take long, however, for players to spot that they could defraud
> the game’s bank by depositing large sums in saving accounts and then “time
> travelling” into the future by tweaking the console’s internal clock. The
> bank duly pays decades of compounded interest, making rapid bell
> millionaires.

This reminds me of how you are able to pay your hefty bill at the Restaurant
at the End of the Universe.

Good on the FT writers. They didn't lose the whimsy.

Edit to add: archive version (a few hours ago at time of posting) -
[https://archive.is/jR7mK](https://archive.is/jR7mK)

